# no ambition to get school work done



## Mordeci (Oct 18, 2010)

So basically I had a rough draft of a paper due on Monday night and I had all of friday saturday and sunday to do it, unforently it didn't work out like that and now I am suck working pretty much no stop monday to get it done. If I paced myself I would have got the paper done and still have plenty of free time over the weekend, but I just lacked the motivation to get the work done, I still do. Truth is I hate what I am studying, I am in Law school but at the moment I have no intentions of becoming a lawyer or attorney or doing anything in the legal field, but I am stuck, I can't move back home because my parents are a bad influence and I loose the finicial aid check, I don't know what else I want to do and the work load is so stressful it dosen't give me time to think, I feel I am in way over my head, and I am not to optimistic about my grades either so I have to worry about failing as well, its all just a mess.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

I have an Aston Martin poster on my wall with $1 000 000 written on it. 
Whenever I loose motivation I look at that. 
I also have a dream to buy a house where I grew up as a kid. 

What's your dream? Forget about your problems today and think about how your life could be in 20 years. 

btw I'm studying business right now. After I get my BBA, I will try to get my masters in Business Law. I would give anything to be in your place right now and be studying law.


----------

